# Breeding English Carriers



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My English carriers are a year and half old and are breeding quite well. The person who i bought them from said that after 5 years they find it difficult to feed there young because the cere is too large. the cere grows with the age? is this true. Fostering is not a problem as long as i can find a suitable breed to feed the young. thanks


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

warriec said:


> My English carriers are a year and half old and are breeding quite well. The person who i bought them from said that after 5 years they find it difficult to feed there young because the cere is too large. the cere grows with the age? is this true. Fostering is not a problem as long as i can find a suitable breed to feed the young. thanks


Hi Warriec 
Do you have pic's of your English carriers ?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Iceland, 

I will have to photograph them later for you.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

warriec said:


> Hi Iceland,
> 
> I will have to photograph them later for you.


Thanks for that.

Iceland


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

warriec,

the info you got from the breeder is true, the nasal cere on your birds will continue to grow, not indefinitely, but it probably will inhibit raising young

I have also heard that they may have problems seeing where they're going, which is why the homing pigeon has been used to carry things, rather than the carrier.

Hope this helps,
psychopigeon


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I have started fostering the young to capuchines and lahores as they do a good job in feeding them.

I wonder how they got there name as carriers if they are not so good at carrying messages.


----------

